# penn 704z



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

i just got a penn 704z i was just wondering what kind of line and what pound i should put on it. i was planning on bringing it to academy or the tackle shop to be spooled on the spooling machine so if you have any idea what pound i should use please let me know.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

I keep 20lb Ande on mine. Haven't found a snapper or a king that I couldn't get to the boat with that...


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Only problem with bigger line is lower amount. I use 14lbs suffix mono and have caught 6 and 7 foot sharks on the pier with it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I just spooled one up with a couple hundred yards of 20 lb Invisibraid and then 20 lb mono. Has a little over 400 yds on it.


----------



## Green Tide (May 11, 2016)

You will not be too popular with invisi while fishing around the crowds


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Green Tide said:


> You will not be too popular with invisi while fishing around the crowds


Wasn't my reel. And I don't fish the pier and neither does the owner. Shockingly, those reels can be fished from around water level also.


----------



## Green Tide (May 11, 2016)

Pier and bridge thread is another shock for you


----------

